# Нарушение осанки



## Semen (16 Май 2011)

Чем нарушение осанки отличается от сколиоза?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Чем нарушение осанки отличается от сколиоза?


Да, это искривление позвоночника без органических структурных изменений. Своего рода привычка боком сидеть или горбиться при стоянии.


----------



## Semen (16 Май 2011)

Если я правильно понял,


> искривление позвоночника без органических структурных изменений


 сколиозом считаться не может. Тогда почему во всех определениях сколиоза говорится, искревление позвоночника в сторону - это его главная характерная черта?
Старшей дочери поставили диагноз "Сколиоз" и запретили заниматься фигурным катанием.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

на *снимке *должны бить изменения характерные для этого процесса. При функциональных состояниях их нет.


----------



## Semen (16 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> изменения характерные для этого процесса


 Какие? Снимки мы уже делали, они у нас есть. Диагноз поставили еще до снимков.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Какие? Снимки мы уже делали, они у нас есть. Диагноз поставили еще до снимков.


на снимках диагноз подтвердили?


----------



## Semen (16 Май 2011)

Я не знаю, что подтвердили снимки. Врач их посмотрел. Диагноз остался в силе.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2011)

Semen написал(а):


> Врач их посмотрел. Диагноз остался в силе.


Значит на снимке врач увидел признаки сколиоза.


----------



## Semen (16 Май 2011)

Все-таки у меня есть сомнения. Попробуем обратиться к другому доктору. Девочка 8 лет активно занимается спортом. Жалоб на здоровье почти нет. Только устает сильно. Но ведь и занимается много!


----------



## Semen (20 Май 2011)

Были у ортопеда и мануального терапевта.
Ортопед первым делом пролистал амбулаторную карту. Потом пару секунд смотрел снимки. Минуты две-три осматривал ребенка. Сказал, что сколиоз есть. Предложил корректор осанки, массаж, физиолечение
Мануальный терапевт сначала расспросил о том, что девочку беспокоит. После этого минут десять что-то осматривал и проверял. Только потом посмотрел рентген. Сказал, что есть нарушение осанки. Его причиной он посчитал проблемы с прикусом. Посоветовал обратиться к стоматологу.
Проблемы с зубами у дочери есть. Но мы не думали, что из-за этого может страдать осанка. Пойдем к стоматологу.


----------

